# CorelDraw12: Grafik als Schablone zum Ausschneiden



## maddy-online (27. Februar 2005)

Hi!

 Ich hab zwei Objekte und möchte gerne das eine Objekt als Schablone zum auschneiden aus einer Füllung nehmen. In Flash, wo ich etwas versierter bin, ist das ganz einfach, nur klappt das Portieren immer nur mit Streifen. 

 Wie kann ich das Ganze nun in CD machen? Bzw ist ein fehlerloses Portieren möglich?


----------



## maddy-online (10. März 2005)

So, nach so vielen Wochen hab ich's selbst endlich gefunden! Wen es also interesiert:

 Man klickt auf Das schablonenobjekt, dann shift halten und das andere objekt anklicken.

  dann erscheinen oben auf deiner Taskleiste ein paar symbole, von denen eins
  zuschneiden heist,

  Das geht aber nur bei vektoren


----------

